# Need door panels in Vegas....



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

I need door/kick panels made in Las Vegas.. What I would like to do is far beyond my abilities. 
Goal is a 3 way active with 8"MB, soft dome mid, and tweeters. Am waiting to find the fabricator prior to ordering the speakers.
Any recommendations?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Vegas Auto Salon. Kelly Green is the owner and he is an incredible fabricator.
702-407-2886


----------



## Ţĥıπģ₣ıѕђ (Dec 10, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> Vegas Auto Salon. Kelly Green is the owner and he is an incredible fabricator.
> 702-407-2886




Thank you, I will check Vegas Auto Salon out.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

he's a Hybrid audio dealer, just tell him the guy who bought the Hybrid Special Editions sent you. He'll know who it is.


----------

